# X bench ?



## Marcmaniac (3 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai téléchargé x bench 1.1.3 et fait une X bench donc 
Quels sont les résultats importants à regarder ?
Perso, le résultat du haut en face de résultat est de 116,85 avec un imac g5 et 1 go re ram !

Qu'est ce à dire ? Ou dois je regarder Please ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2004)

Si tu fais 116 c'est que ton Imac n'est pas réglé sur "performances maxi" dans l'économiseur d'énergie déjà...
Sinon bah y a rien d'important, c'est juste un test, tu peux le comparer avec d'autres machines c'est tout.

Moi par exemple ça donne ça avec un powermac G4 1 ghz avec 1 go de ram.


----------



## FloX (3 Novembre 2004)

On va bientot pouvoir fonder le club de l'économie d'énergie  Avec la mouette comme président


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai téléchargé x bench 1.1.3 et fait une X bench donc
> Quels sont les résultats importants à regarder ?
> Perso, le résultat du haut en face de résultat est de 116,85 avec un imac g5 et 1 go re ram !
> 
> Qu'est ce à dire ? Ou dois je regarder Please ?




J'obtiens 156,55 avec un imacG5 muni de 512 mo de mémoire.


----------



## Olive94 (4 Novembre 2004)

Pas mal JPTKP tes résultats... ici (voir configuration ci dessous), j'obtiens un 129 en résultat total et un 220 en user interface test ... Le user interface test est important (enfin, selon moi...) puisqu'il indique la réactivité générale de l'os... 

Globalement j'ai été décu du nouveau powermac G5 tour mono ...voir la news de macbidouille de ce jour..


----------



## lel (4 Novembre 2004)

c'est moi qu'il l'ait fait le XBench de Macbidouille ...

cependant, je le trouve pas si mal, compare a un iMac G5, qui est lui aussi un monoprocesseur 1,8 Ghz.

A+
Max


----------



## bacman (4 Novembre 2004)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal JPTKP tes résultats... ici (voir configuration ci dessous), j'obtiens un 129 en résultat total et un 220 en user interface test ... Le user interface test est important (enfin, selon moi...) puisqu'il indique la réactivité générale de l'os...
> 
> Globalement j'ai été décu du nouveau powermac G5 tour mono ...voir la news de macbidouille de ce jour..


Olivier, salut, ne te focalises pas sur les tests xbenchs pour le mono G5, sur mon bi G4 1,42 boosté, j'obtenais 190 alors que je plafonne à 225/ 235 avec la carte 9800 sur mon bi g5 à 2,5 GHZ, pourtant sur les gros calculs, ce dernier va plus de 2 fois plus vite...; le nouveau mono G5 est une excellente alternative à l'imac G5 et comble un créneau pour les  petites entreprises applellées à faire évoluer leur matériel


----------



## Apca (4 Novembre 2004)

Avec mon Bi 1,8 hz je fait dans les 180 et des.... et avec 256 de ram !


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> On va bientot pouvoir fonder le club de l'économie d'énergie  Avec la mouette comme président


----------



## Caster (30 Janvier 2005)

voici mes résultats ..... avec un PM G5 2x2 + 2,5 Go + ATI 9800 Pro 256 Mo

J'avoue être un peu déçu .... même si ma machine tourne très bien. Ce que je ne comprends pas ... c'est comment d'autres possesseurs d'une configue moins musclée (carte vidéo de base et 1,5 Go) arrivent sur le site de Xbecnh à des scores assez supérieurs


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

ce test est il fiable pour comparer des mac avec des architectures differentes ?

ca me fait penser sur pc aux test 3dmark qui donnent des resultats totalement errones que ce soit sur des anciennes cartes video ou des nouvelles a cause des fonctions differentes qui sont activees ou non et celles qui sont directx 7 ou 8...


enfin, pk etre decu des resultats, l'importance, c'est d'etre content de sa machine en general non ?
soit elle est performante ou pas, et qu'elle repond a vos besoins ou non

pk se limiter a un simple chiffre ?


----------



## Caster (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ce test est il fiable pour comparer des mac avec des architectures differentes ?
> 
> ca me fait penser sur pc aux test 3dmark qui donnent des resultats totalement errones que ce soit sur des anciennes cartes video ou des nouvelles a cause des fonctions differentes qui sont activees ou non et celles qui sont directx 7 ou 8...
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord ...; si ce n'est qu'un tel test permet de savoir si sa machine est bien optimisée ( son OS) ou si ce n'est pas le cas ..... on peut donc essayer de trouver où se trouve le pb et le résoudre


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

ok je vois, bon point

par contre, de la ram de qualite differente ou avec des specs differentes (genre CAS, temps de latence...) peuvent influer sur la note je pense non ?


----------



## ivremort (30 Janvier 2005)

Test Xbench sur mon IMac G5 1,8, 1 go Ram (de mémoire) :

performance faible: environ 60
performance automat. : env. 95
perf. maximale: 155

Ça vaut vraiment la peine de mettre en "maximal"! Même l'interface est beaucoup plus fluide!


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Test Xbench sur mon IMac G5 1,8, 1 go Ram:
> 
> performance faible: environ 60
> performance automat. : env. 95
> ...



Comment ca se fait que tu aies 155 alors que la mouette obtient 170 ?


----------



## ivremort (30 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas... Il triche ?...

Mais en fait je m'en fous, le plus important pour moi, c'est que je remarque qu'en perf max, le système est hyper-fluide, ce qu'il n'est pas tout à fait en automatique. Par exemple, pour le redimensionnement des fenêtres, c'est frappant. Donc ça vaut la peine de laisser en max, je trouve. Après, que ça soit 150, 140 ou 200... pour ce que je fais personnellement...


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

c'est clair

mais ce serait qd meme plus coherent si des config identiques aient les memes scores non ?

sinon ca veut dire que quelque chose les different


----------



## Freelancer (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair
> 
> mais ce serait qd meme plus coherent si des config identiques aient les memes scores non ?
> 
> sinon ca veut dire que quelque chose les different



Ben, j'ai fait 2 bench à 15 jours d'intervalle avec mon ibook (Boyscout), les resultats sont completement differents, sauf pour les accès disque (ce qui semble normal) : un peu de nettoyage interne, la modification des reglages d'economie d'energie m'ont fait gagner 20 points...


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

differents oui pas de beaucoup ?


----------



## Freelancer (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> differents oui pas de beaucoup ?



Voir pj (enfin, si j'ai reussi a la mettre :rose: )
ps : en bleu, il y 15j, en rouge, ce soir. meme ordinateur, pas de changement au niveau config


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

puree quasiment un rapport de 2 !


----------



## Moumoune (31 Janvier 2005)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Globalement j'ai été décu du nouveau powermac G5 tour mono ..



Avec un bon disque dur, le G5 1.8 d'octobre 2004 fait bonne figure face aux bi-G5 :







Amitiés.


----------

